
The cryonics craze in Silicon Valley - nonprofiteer
http://fusion.net/video/256864/real-future-episode-9-cryonics/
======
ocdtrekkie
Almost completely off-topic, but this is somewhat hilarious to me to be
reading a couple hours after I watched this week's episode of Gotham.

